# My recent run in with the police



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I got home from work the other day and found a detectives business card on my door. The detective wrote my name on the card and asked me to call him. This made me uncomfortable for several reasons. First, it wasn't just a policeman. It was a detective, from the Investigations Bureau. Second, it was from a city that is about 30 miles away from me. Now why in the hell would a detective from so far away want to talk to me?

Of course my mind starts racing. 
My first thought was that one of the firearms I purchased this weekend was stolen. I went through an FFL (mandatory background tests in CO) and I figured one of my new toys' serial numbers was on the list. Maybe I ran a red light last month when I was going through town, although they usually just send you an absurd bill in the mail. I dismissed that thought with the realization that it wouldn't be a detective that would be in contact with me for a traffic incident as trivial as that. 

I held my breath and called him. AND IT WENT TO VOICEMAIL. SON OF A bitsdkl;fjasdkfjer,fmwefjsdf/,msd'fjwe,fj. I had to sit on it all night. I had to sit there and think about what may have happened, good or bad that would make him want to contact me. I knew I hadn't done anything wrong, but it makes you think you did. I've never had a police officer try to contact me for something good. 

I called every hour that night, finally giving up at 10 pm. This is a detective, of course he works bankers hours. I called at 7:15 the next morning, hoping that he would be there. Again, voicemail. Finally, when I called at 8:30 he answered. 


Call starts
Hi, I got home and saw your card on my door yesterday" ME

"oh I'm glad you called" DET

"Yes sir, I have been wondering all night what interest you may have with me" ME

"Well I'm sorry to raise alarm, but basically this is what is going on. There was an assault between a vehicle and a pedestrian last week, and your license plate was identified" HIM

"um.. ok" ME

"I was checking some information about you, and you have nothing on your record" DET

"That's correct" ME

"After looking into it, I realized that a number got transposed, so you are fine and clear" DET

"Was there a point that I wasn't fine and clear?" ME

"not necessarily, thank you for your time and thank you for calling" DET
.....


I was up all night worrying.. and some ass clown got two numbers mixed causing me to get on their radar? THANKS!!! Has anyone else ever had something similar to this happen?

-GMAN


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have never had anything like that. Whenever the cops want to talk to me about a traffic issue, I am guilty as sin.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My FIL got a ticket once from San Diego PD,not paying a toll thru a bridge.he was in Michigan at the time!.

Camera musta had mud on the lens I guess.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Transposed happens....

Nevada use to issue license plates in sequential numbers. IDK if they still do but in 1987 they did. A BOL was put out for a robbery suspect driving a silver "new" Honda Accord license number 123456 (for illustration) out of Nevada. On that day that happened (Halloween actually) a Silver Honda Accord, new, with Nevada plates, license number 123457 was driving thru Stockton, CA. An officer saw it, recognized the extreme closeness of the plate and since Nevada chose to include San Joaquin Co (California) in the BOL because of a family connection to the suspect - "it had to be them" right? Poor guy bought his car 15 minutes after the robbery suspect....who knew.



Gman303 said:


> I got home from work the other day and found a detectives business card on my door. The detective wrote my name on the card and asked me to call him. This made me uncomfortable for several reasons. First, it wasn't just a policeman. It was a detective, from the Investigations Bureau. Second, it was from a city that is about 30 miles away from me. Now why in the hell would a detective from so far away want to talk to me?
> 
> Of course my mind starts racing.
> My first thought was that one of the firearms I purchased this weekend was stolen. I went through an FFL (mandatory background tests in CO) and I figured one of my new toys' serial numbers was on the list. Maybe I ran a red light last month when I was going through town, although they usually just send you an absurd bill in the mail. I dismissed that thought with the realization that it wouldn't be a detective that would be in contact with me for a traffic incident as trivial as that.
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It happens. 20 years ago I had LEO show up to arrest me for hit and run in a town 50 miles away. They had an eye witness. They car they claimed had did the deed was in the scrape pile on the hill way out back. It had not been registered in 2 years it was brown not black ect.
LEO was claiming I could have changed all of that and I had better just admit it. Of course you can figure out what I told him. I was in cuffs for 1 hour. Turns out eye witness lied for a friend. Of course she was never arrested.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

About 10 years ago when I was living in Ohio I went to the store got home and was in my house when I noticed several police cars in my driveway about 20 minutes later. They were walking around my car and feeling the hood of the car etc. I opened my front door and asked if something was wrong and was told a vehicle matching the description of mine was involved in a hit and run. I just stood there at the door kind of in shock and a few minutes later they got in their cars and left. Never said another word to me.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Out west we get to be hassled by federals, we're special I guess. We have border patrol checkpoints all over the place, its like being in another country. I get searched and questioned. When people talk about the decline of America, my first thought is of the demilitarized zone. I don't think the ruskies even run these kind of checkpoints.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

2 years ago i went to a sports shop (I have a ccp and colorado has open carry just to set the stage) finished my business walked out the door was grabbed thrown to the ground handcuffed and draged to jail. after 7 hours mt property was returned and i was released i asked what the deal was apparently some saw a large darkskinned man with a gun and was concerned, they ran my background twice just to be sure i wasnt wanted.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

I've had both a visit from a Det and one from the Secret Service.

The latest was 5 years ago, when a Det came to the door and asked if I owned a 2002 Ford Econoline Van. I told him I gave that van up in the divorce to my ex. It had apparently been used in both a drive off and hit and run.

The Secret Service came to the door shortly after I had retired from the Marines. The year before I had taught a Terrorism Threat Analysis Course at Henderson/HQMC.
In the class the students planned an assassination of a public official. The two agents who arrived #1 Looked exactly like you would picture agents from the movies and #2 Had absolutely no sense of humor. I explained it all, turned over my lesson plan and associated materials.

I guess the work the students did was a little close to home.
Maxx


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

Try looking like AliBaba and going thru airport security. One time they actually gigged me for having my shades perched up on my head (they keep falling out of my pocket and get scratchy). They have a rule about it apparently. Humps.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The wife and I were stalked by a cop for a year and a half.

Long story short, small town cop thought he was the second coming of Walker, Texas Ranger... no, make that the second coming of Chuck Norris himself...

I was driving my car (a rear wheel drive 1960's muscle car) uptown (downtown for you city folks who don't speak rural-eze), and I parked in a park spot on a city street. The street (naturally) is higher than the gutter after 100 years of chip & sealing), and as I was backing out, one of my rear wheels briefly lost traction and it spun the tire on the outside of the turn before it got a grip (car guys note, the car had a Detroit locker rear end)... there was a small tire squeal. 

I pulled out, put the car in drive, then I see the flashing red lights. I honestly had no idea the cop was wanting me, but we are supposed to pull over for police so I just eased right back into the parking spot. 

The cop comes over, does the whole license/registration thing (at the time they didn't ask for insurance) and he proceeds to write me a ticket for "excessive tire noise". I ALWAYS carry a camera, so I asked the officer to do me a favor and find the "skid mark" i laid down in my massive tire-frying event. He pointed to a small foot long mark. I asked him if he would be kind enough to place his foot next to the mark to show how big the mark was. He got all "I am the man and you are nothing, and if you don't shut the hell up I am going to body cavity search your ass!" on me. So I quietly said "sorry I asked" and proceeded to take off my own shoe and place it next to the mark. I took a picture.

I told the officer I was taking this one to court. I went to court (where I knew EVERYBODY, this is a small town) and the officer testified that I apparently had intentionally spun my wheels for the purpose of impressing a nearby group of high school kids. I was about 38 at the time.

The judge asked my side of the case, and I told him what happend. He asked me if I had intentionally spun my wheels and I replied something along the lines of "Your honor, I was driving a 1969 Torino GT with a 428 Cobra Jet, with a Detroit Locker rear end... had I intentionally burned out to impress people the ENTIRE TOWN would have heard it and the smoke would have taken 10 minutes to clear." 

The judge (who's retired now but owns a mint GTO Judge that he calls "the Judges Judge") admonished the cop for bringing him a BUNCH of stupid cases like this one, and warned him to stop bringing in cases like this and wasting everybody's time. 

I looked over at the cop, and he had a look of total hatred in his eyes.

From that day forward until the day he left town a year and a half later, that man stalked me and my wife. I would leave for work in the morning, and his car would be sitting there waiting for me to pull out. I would back up out of my driveway, he would put his car in drive and follow me all the way to work, even turning into the parking lot to follow me until I parked. Any time he saw my or my wife's car, he would follow us to wherever we were going. He got to the point where when my wife went to the grocery store, he would follow her around INSIDE the store. 

I talked to the mayor, the city councilmen, they all said I was nuts... it's a small town, we all see him a lot, there's only a few streets he can drive on. 

One day, I parked my car in my driveway, and he walked up and got out his ticket book. He started writing me a ticket for "parking across a sidewalk". My driveway is gravel, and I knew for a fact that the sidewalk under my driveway was torn out when we put in a new supply waterline back in the 1980's, so I smiled, said "just a minute", walked to the little shed where I stored my tools, grabbed a shovel and said "OK, let's dig, and if you can find a sidewalk under this driveway I will pay this ticket without a fuss... if you can't, you and me are going back in front of the judge. He stomped off.

I was worried that one day he was just going to go nuts and just shoot my ass. Fortunately for me, the problem ended when he got a "better" job with a major metropolitan police force... I hear he's in Kansas City somewhere now. 

I guess that's why I just don't assume cops are always right and whoever they are arresting "has it coming". That was some scary crap, the government didn't care or refused to admit that it was happening.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Daddy O said:


> Try looking like AliBaba and going thru airport security. One time they actually gigged me for having my shades perched up on my head (they keep falling out of my pocket and get scratchy). They have a rule about it apparently. Humps.


Reminds me of this picture-


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The wife and I were stalked by a cop for a year and a half.
> 
> Long story short, small town cop thought he was the second coming of Walker, Texas Ranger... no, make that the second coming of Chuck Norris himself...
> 
> ...


Damn! that is something you would read in a book. Glad you don't have to deal with him anymore.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Had exactly the same thing with a card from the secretary of state (ILL). Had no idea what they could want unless something to do with my estranged son by same name. I called and left message on his machine but got no response the next day. Called again on second day, no response. By this time all sorts of $hit was going thru my mind. Called on third day and finally got him. He was investigating a complaint about a car I had traded in (6 months ago) to a dealership on a new car, in mid 2000. The car I traded in was a 1995 and he wanted to know what the mileage was when I traded it in. Fortunately I am quite anal about keeping documents and found the paperwork from the dealers showing 133,000 miles. "Really," he says, "143 thousand. You're sure about that?" So now I'm thinking he's accusing me of tampering with the odometer, a felony in ILL. "Mind if I stop over tomorrow and pick up the mileage document and copy it?" So I tell him he can come to my work place and get it there and he can make a copy there too. So he meets me the next day and really gives the paper the once over and then makes a copy and has me sign it that it is a true and unaltered document. I did and finally had to ask what's going on. So when I trade my car in, it was in great body shape but the gas mileage was going down and I wanted a station wagon type vehicle. "Well, I shouldn't say anything, but since you might be called in to testify, the dealership (I trade it in) sold it to someone as if it had only 43,000 miles on it. Now the engine and transmission is shot and the mechanic he took it to said it had a couple a hundred thousand miles on it. Someone played with the digital display so the 1 in front of the 43,000 wouldn't show up." Thank God I kept the paperwork!!!
The dealership must have settled with the


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mid 1990's and I bought a new car from a dealer and traded in an old one. Left the dealership with all the necessary paperwork and my new Dodge Durango. Almost home and I see blue lights in my rear view mirror so I pull into a parking lot and 3 more cop cars squeal in and block me off. No guns drawn but all officers have their hand on their weapons and tell me to get out and accuse me of stealing the Durango.

Turns out somebody stole my old car that I traded in and miscommunication occurred and someone at the dealership reported my new Durango as being the stolen vehicle. They had my address so they just followed my route home and pulled me over. My paperwork was in order and I was free to go.

Week or so later the dealership called me to apologize and told me that some guy in the service department was stealing trade-ins the day that they were traded in before the sales people could process the paperwork. Pretty clever actually


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would not want to be a LEO. One I just don't think I could play by the rules. They have a rough job. Not the danger part . That is highly over blown, just the people that must deal with. Also the part of seeing a lot of the bad in everyday life over and over.
That said there are a lot of LEO with the wrong idea of their job. I ride a lot and where ever and when ever I want. Over the years I have been stop either with my wife or with out riding late at night. Example:
Milwaukee WI 2am stopped for no reason , right off the bat tough guy smart xxx talk from officer. How much you been drink boy flash light in the eyes ect. Well I don't drink.
I have had them make smart xxx comments to or about my wife (dangerous on his part). When ask why I was stopped nothing but lies. Things like a tail light was going on and off ect. My bikes are maintain to perfection. Loud pipes , mine are 100% street legal all 50 states. These same officers will do nothing about a crack deal two blocks back. I do my best to keep cool but one of theses days, front page news.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty,
I may be wrong but I'm betting you got a good story why you don't drink!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Smitty,
> I may be wrong but I'm betting you got a good story why you don't drink!


 Pretty simple really.
Drill Sargent , you better drink all you can smoke all you can cause your life anit worth xxxx, in the infantry now get training and drinking. I was a good soldier and did just as I was told. Two years latter I was still alive and his system was not working. I took what I was taught and made my own rules from then on.
What a two years that was.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was coming home from a hunting trip. I am clearly still wearing my orange vest. People hunt on private land about a block away very often but I don't. I used the state game lands. Ok so im carrying my rifle into my house clearly in a vest. I get inside, lock the door. Soon after I hear bang bang on the door. Someone is trying to knock the door down. I have no idea who it is and am frankly afraid to look. So I start yelling at whoever it is. They eventually stop. Turns out some wise bozo called the police to report a man with a gun. That could've ended badly for everyone involved.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Wait until Homicide wants to talk to you lol, been there 2 times


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

James m said:


> I was coming home from a hunting trip. I am clearly still wearing my orange vest. People hunt on private land about a block away very often but I don't. I used the state game lands. Ok so im carrying my rifle into my house clearly in a vest. I get inside, lock the door. Soon after I hear bang bang on the door. Someone is trying to knock the door down. I have no idea who it is and am frankly afraid to look. So I start yelling at whoever it is. They eventually stop. Turns out some wise bozo called the police to report a man with a gun. That could've ended badly for everyone involved.


You can thank the wonderful socially conscientious people at Moms Demand Action for that one, I'm sure.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A few years back we had a neighbor down the street that was selling drugs. The cops would frequently park in front of our house or at the end of our driveway to watch the goings on at the drug house. After doing that for the better part of a summer, we got to recognize some of the officers and we would sometimes offer them a coke or a cup of coffee.

One bright sunny Saturday I had the door open and I was in my wood shop (in the garage) making some brass hinges for a barrister bookcase that I was making. The hinges were just 1/4 inch brass rod, cut to about 2 inches long. I had cut all of the brass rods and was chucking them up in my drill press and turning it on to file down the burrs from cutting. I was working along and was startled by one of the cops from in front of our house wanting to know why I was filing bullets! :lol: He wasn't about to arrest me or anything, just curious why anybody would file bullets. We both had a hell of a laugh out of that one.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This happened a couple of years ago. I play in a volleyball league that is in a VERY bad part of town. A girlfriend and I always parked in this abandon parking lot that is a half block away from the Y we played at. The parking lot was well lit so it seemed safer than the dark streets. Anyway, one night after playing (winter time...freakin cold out) I was hot and didn't put my sweatpants on before going out to the car. My friend wanted to tell me something so we both jumped into her car quick. After about 10 minutes, we noticed that there is a police car circling the parking lot. I was done talking so I went to get out of my friends car (still no pants on...just shorts). The cop pulls up in front of my friend's car (blocking her) and yells at me to get back in the car. Ok!! I get back in and he sits in his car for awhile. Friend and I are like...WTH!! He walks over and asks us what we're doing in the parking lot...we explain...blah blah blah. He goes on to tell me that he thought I was a prostitute getting out of the car, because it looked like I had no clothes on. LOL Anyway, we giggled and he told us to find another place to park. That it's a John area! LOL

So yeah, I was mistaken to be a prostitute!!! Bahahahaha


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mish said:


> This happened a couple of years ago. I play in a volleyball league that is in a VERY bad part of town. A girlfriend and I always parked in this abandon parking lot that is a half block away from the Y we played at. The parking lot was well lit so it seemed safer than the dark streets. Anyway, one night after playing (winter time...freakin cold out) I was hot and didn't put my sweatpants on before going out to the car. My friend wanted to tell me something so we both jumped into her car quick. After about 10 minutes, we noticed that there is a police car circling the parking lot. I was done talking so I went to get out of my friends car (still no pants on...just shorts). The cop pulls up in front of my friend's car (blocking her) and yells at me to get back in the car. Ok!! I get back in and he sits in his car for awhile. Friend and I are like...WTH!! He walks over and asks us what we're doing in the parking lot...we explain...blah blah blah. He goes on to tell me that he thought I was a prostitute getting out of the car, because it looked like I had no clothes on. LOL Anyway, we giggled and he told us to find another place to park. That it's a John area! LOL
> 
> So yeah, I was mistaken to be a prostitute!!! Bahahahaha


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Inor said:


> I have never had anything like that. Whenever the cops want to talk to me about a traffic issue, I am guilty as sin.


Me too. Whenever I have been pulled over I was always in the wrong, and adult enough to admit it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Wait until Homicide wants to talk to you lol, been there 2 times


Thank God you learned the right way to dispose of the bodies!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah,stuff does happen eh?.about 6 months after we bought this house,a Leo knocked looking for a lady who used to live here.she was blond and so is my wife!.we ended up showing him our current Washington ID (at the time) to convince him it wasn't her.

She had a warrant I guess..................lol,Take my wife please!...........NOT!.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Our little small towns/counties are safe from corruption & abuse, right? Here in Northeastern MO, check out some of these recent sterling examples of law enforcement:

Schuyler County sheriff arrested on five felony charges : News : ConnectTriStates.com

Clark County sheriff resigns - The Daily Gate City, Keokuk, Iowa: Home

Sheriff?s deputy admits to stealing, selling official items on eBay : News : ConnectTriStates.com

(BTW a bunch of cases had to be dismissed because of this, the dude broke the chain of evidence in the evidence locker, one guy charged with sexual assault walked free over this)

Keep in mind most of these forces have a Sheriff and two to three deputies, so we are talking about a major percentage of NEMO's law enforcement community getting arrested for abuse of one kind or another.

Folks, this isn't just one or two bad apples, there's some serious systemic rot.

Oh, and just for fun, a former St. Louis cop was charged (and beat) a murder rap up here as well.

Former St. Louis police officer charged with murder in rural Missouri : News


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Nope but I'd be sweating it just the same as you! In fact, I bumped bumpers in a parking lot on Tuesday. Both our vehicles are black so despite a few light scrapes is was damn near unnoticeable. Nonetheless, I left a note with an apology and my number. I waited all damn day and night, expecting a call that never came. Woke and repeated the process Wednesday. I still haven't heard anything but by now I reckon they're not seeking any reimbursement. Not even close to the same level of "anticipation" but I feel for ya!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Two judges from around here are sitting in the federal prison system. They were selling teenagers to a private prison system. Someone would come before them and they would automatically sentence them to a certain prison and get a kickback. Some of them ended up dead. Ciavarella and conahan were the judges last names.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Fortunately for me I was a cop at the time, Homicide wanted to talk to me, One was a fight that resulted in the inmates death. One was an inmate that had a massive Myocardio Infarction, while I was standing next to him and being filmed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gman303 said:


> I got home from work the other day and found a detectives business card on my door. The detective wrote my name on the card and asked me to call him. This made me uncomfortable for several reasons. First, it wasn't just a policeman. It was a detective, from the Investigations Bureau. Second, it was from a city that is about 30 miles away from me. Now why in the hell would a detective from so far away want to talk to me?
> 
> Of course my mind starts racing.
> My first thought was that one of the firearms I purchased this weekend was stolen. I went through an FFL (mandatory background tests in CO) and I figured one of my new toys' serial numbers was on the list. Maybe I ran a red light last month when I was going through town, although they usually just send you an absurd bill in the mail. I dismissed that thought with the realization that it wouldn't be a detective that would be in contact with me for a traffic incident as trivial as that.
> ...


Sounds like a clear case of a guilty conscience at work on this deal. Glad you was innocent. Hang in there. The goofy defective was not nice to do that. Most of them are dumber than a box of rocks. The only crimes I ever heard of them solving was when the guys in patrol brought them the victim...the bloody axe..and a signed confession from the alleged perp..otherwise they sit around inventing reason why the DA refuses to take the case. They aint normal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't worry if one left a card on the door asking to call. It's when 2 or 3 show up at your door and your home. That's when you start to worry.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You should really worry if they don't knock.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I always leave an explanation as to why I'm calling in the voice mail or on my business card that I leave in your door. The only only time people have to worry is when I say: "I need to speak with you. Can you come by the Office?" Then all best are off and don't drop the soap.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Man CSI i could take this places lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..when they really get mad they send Ninja Turtles to break down the door in the wee hours. That happened to the meth head who lived next door. He seemed like a pretty nice guy but the little bride say there was a bunch of colorful looking folks stopping in there and did not stay long. It shoulda been a clue.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Couple months ago, I meet a friend at the local Tim Hortons for a coffee. We sit and visit for a couple hours. I pull out of the parking lot and about 200yds later, blue lights behind me. So I pull over, cop gets out with hand on pistol and VERY on edge. I have window open and hands on top of wheel. I inform him I have a CPL and a pistol. He tells me that he pulled me over because my truck matches the description of a road rage event where the driver got out and punched the other vehicle! I told him I'd been drinking coffee with a friend for the last 2 hours and point over my shoulder at the restaurant. He looks at me and says "You can't fake that deer in the headlights look! you don't have a damn idea what I'm talking about do you?" I shook my head and he said "have a nice day" and walked away.

Nothing bad on the LEO, just amazing when out of the blue a cop is walking toward you with his hand on his pistol.

AJ


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad you survived.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Last month, a van registered in my name, sister driving, broke down. Five people, including an off duty sheriff pushed the van across the street, and over a curb. The next day it got towed. 
Now, I'm dealing with a hit and run, becouse the vehicle hit a curb......
Haven't spoke to the cop who wrote it up as a hit and run, he's off until Sunday.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Didn't the curb try to get out of the way?


And people wonder why so many people are getting shot by cops. Makes me wonder how many would be diagnosed with clinical paranoia and how many have megalomania. But no, this is America! We're in the land of the free... Surely we don't hire Storm Troopers, do we? So nobody has a reason to think that we live under the rule of law that's being ignored by the very people we choose to uphold it, right?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

when the cops come by usually they want to invite me for a luncheon for the chief or captain or a gala or just to see how im doing... or out to shoot. how nerve racking to have an experience like that!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Clean consciences are mighty nice. I am heading off Monday to the retirement party of an ignorant pecker head I tried to help break in a few years back. Time flies when your having fun huh?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Didn't the curb try to get out of the way?
> 
> And people wonder why so many people are getting shot by cops. Makes me wonder how many would be diagnosed with clinical paranoia and how many have megalomania. But no, this is America! We're in the land of the free... Surely we don't hire Storm Troopers, do we? So nobody has a reason to think that we live under the rule of law that's being ignored by the very people we choose to uphold it, right?


This post makes me wonder why you have not been shot by a cop.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

My wife had a fender bender with a neighbor a few doors down. At one point, a policed officer came looking for her and was gearing up to arrest her for a hit and run. Simply because the neighbor lost her contact info and told her insurance company that my wife didn't stop long enough exchange info.

This case bothers me because some of it was true. My wife could have easily admitted to the accident then find herself arrested. Thankfully, it was all sorted out over the phone.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Once I was accused of being in an accident 1000 miles away from home. It turned out that an old vehicle licence plate number had been reissued to someone else.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Thank God you learned the right way to dispose of the bodies!


Friends are willing to help you, REAL friend are willing to help you dispose of the body!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We get a couple of calls a month from the Sheriff, The Mayor, (Sheriff's Mother), and The Town Hall secratary, (Sheriff's wife).

We do all the work on their homes and their restaraunt, and the Park and Community center.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> This post makes me wonder why you have not been shot by a cop.


Well.... I admit to being harrassed a few times in the good old days. Now I live in an area where the cops haven't entirely forgotten 'to protect and serve' instead of 'to gouge as much money out of the public as possible via spurious tickets'. I'm glad not to live in the big city where they rely on red light cameras.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I have for the most part always been respectful to LEO, but when I was 20 my wife and I were eating at Bugger King. We like to eat in the car on summer nights so we were sitting there eating. There was a officer knocked on my back window and told me I had to leave. I got out of the car and told him my wife and I were eating food we had bought from there. He said leave now or go to jail, I said I will get right on that after I get my money back. I went in the store and told the manager If we couldn't eat in there parking lot I want my money back. She gave me back my money and I gave her the partially eaten food. I told her how ridiculous it was, and explained why I wouldn't be back.

When I went back outside officer was running my plates I guess. I asked for his name and badge number which he gave me. I went and talked to the police chief the next day to see if he could explain why his officer was acting like a smartie pants. He told me they were having problems with people taking up parking and not eating there. I told him we were paying customers and he didn't have any business harassing us, my wife was pregnant and all to pieces thinking I was going to jail. I guess he thought cause he was a black cop with a badge I was just going to cower to his demands. NOPE! If I am wrong I will take my medicine, but if I am right I will go to my grave in protest. Stand for something or fall for anything.

P.S. that Bugger King went out of business for making people sick.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Me too. Whenever I have been pulled over I was always in the wrong, and adult enough to admit it.


I hear you. But i've beaten the few tickets i got, by studying traffic statutes. just hope you get an honest court/judge.....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

While on a 15 minute break at work about 15 years ago I ran across the street with a co-worker to grab a soda at the gas station. In route to grab the drink a cop car pulled up in front of us. The LEO pointed at me and proceeded to cuff me. He told me I wasn't under arrest but for both of our protection I was being cuffed (btw I am 6'4" and 220lbs.) After placing me in the car I asked what was going on and he just ignored me. We sat in his car for about 5 minutes and he wouldn't answer my question. He then started the car and we drove off. He drove me about a mile up the road and we stopped. He got out and left me there for another 10 minutes. Then him and a few officers came out with a woman and she looked in the car at me and said "no that's not him". The LEO let me out and uncuffed me. I asked what was going on and he said I fit the description of the guy that assaulted that woman. I then told him I was on my break at work when they grabbed me and I needed to be back. He looked at me and said "Then you better start walking". I'm not a cop hater but that guy was an asshole and makes cops look bad.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah Sasquatch, in my personal experience, it's that 95% of the asshole LEO's that give the other 5% a bad name.


----------

